# Delta 40-640 scrollsaw reviews



## Italo78 (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking to buy a 40-640 scroll saw and I was looking to get your opions on the saw. 
Is it a good quality saw?
Is it worth a look? 
Anything that I should look for?
Are parts easily available?
Manuals?
This will be my first scroll saw so any help is greatly appreciated.

Anthony


----------



## b183 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bought one back in May very good saw in my opinion. Good smooth table and very quite. Only problem i had with was
the switch had some play in it. Called Delta and got replacement in three days. Quick install and no issues after that.


----------



## Italo78 (Dec 9, 2015)

B183, thanks for your reply. I'm assuming you bought this used. Where were you able to find parts? I believe the one that I'm looking at has a few missing parts and all the sites show these parts are discontinued. How much did you find yours for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## b183 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm sorry I mis read model number I got the latest model 40-694 it's very similar to the dewalt but cheaper and so far I have been very pleased with it


----------

